# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  25 Micron ABS Printing?

## Luv2Fight

I saw Davo mention that Hyrel can print at 25 Micron using ABS.  My question is, "How noticiable is the different between 25 and 75 Micron to the human eye?"

Can we even see the difference?

----------


## jimc

not sure of the difference since i would need to see it side by side but here is the yoda head printed at .02 on a makergear m2. for reference you can see that is a quarter next to it.

yoda face.jpg

----------


## Davo

Luv2Fight,

I haven't made a 75 micron print, but there is quite a noticeable difference between the 100 micron and the 25. We had our microscope attachment at CES and we let people really see the difference.

We plan to have samples of the same part (with angles and curves so the layer height can be seen well) in 200, 100, 50 and 25 micron layer heights with us at 3D Printer World Expo in a couple of weeks.

----------


## MadMikeMitchell

You can definitely see a difference between 75 and 25 micron but it's probably very small.  If you need a lot of detail, it will make a nice difference.

----------


## frederick78

Even though you may not see much of a different, the printout should be of better quality (more solid, and more smooth to the touch).  You can't go wrong by increasing the resolution.  Although it's not the only factor of a good print, it is one of the main ones.

----------


## Davo

25 microns makes a great print, that's for sure. But it is also takes a long time. Eight times as long as a 200 micron print.

----------

